

Getting started in CV? - Elimdor

How do you recommend one get started? OpenCV is intimidating for a beginner.
======
homarp
Start a small project. Complete it. Start a second project. Complete it. Use a
scripting language first (python,ruby, nodejs, lua,... whatever you are fluent
with).

